# ( شهر رمضان الذي انزل فيه القرآن هدى للناس )



## salah_design (24 ديسمبر 2010)

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## kad8 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله

روعة تسلم ايدك اخي صلاح


----------



## salah_design (24 ديسمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> ما شاء الله
> 
> روعة تسلم ايدك اخي صلاح


اشكرك اخي من كل قلبي واتشرف دائما بمشاركاتك بمواضيعي
تقبل مني تحية خالصة ملؤها المحبة والاحترام


----------



## ali hedi (24 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اعمال رائعة اخ صلاح وشكرا جزيلا على مجهوداتك وربي يبارك لك في اولادك


----------



## salah_design (24 ديسمبر 2010)

ali hedi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اعمال رائعة اخ صلاح وشكرا جزيلا على مجهوداتك وربي يبارك لك في اولادك


وعليكم السلام
شكرا لمرورك اخي واسعدني ردك 
واسال الله ان يبارك لك في عمرك وحسناتك


----------



## منى مون (24 ديسمبر 2010)

سلمت يا استاذ صلاح 
كما تعودنا ع الروعه في تصاميمك


----------



## salah_design (24 ديسمبر 2010)

منى مون قال:


> سلمت يا استاذ صلاح
> كما تعودنا ع الروعه في تصاميمك


اشكرك على ردودك 
كل التحية والتقدير


----------



## Eng-Faten (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله ... سلمت الأنامل أستاذ صلاح ... وننتظر منك كل جديد من أعمالك الثمينة


----------



## altarek_2 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حلوة واكابرية والله تسلم ايدك 
لكن نصيحة دائما الخلفيات الشبكية هي بتطلع ضعيفة عالتنفيذ على الـ cnc وخصوصا الناعمة جدا


----------



## salah_design (27 ديسمبر 2010)

altarek_2 قال:


> حلوة واكابرية والله تسلم ايدك
> لكن نصيحة دائما الخلفيات الشبكية هي بتطلع ضعيفة عالتنفيذ على الـ cnc وخصوصا الناعمة جدا


اشكر مرورك يا غالي
واشكرك على النصيحة وللحقيقة انا نفذتها ولله الحمد كانت جيدة النتيجه
ولكني اتفق معك بان ماتقوله صحيح ولكن عند زيادة الارتفاع تكون النتيجه جيده 
اكرر شكري 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## altarek_2 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

اتمنالك كل التوفيق


----------



## salah_design (16 يناير 2011)

altarek_2 قال:


> اتمنالك كل التوفيق


اخي ابو طارق
شكرا لك
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## mohamedsinger (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salah_design (22 يناير 2011)

mohamedsinger قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


بارك الله في عمرك وحسناتك
اشكرك على ردك
تقبل تحياتي


----------

